# sat. sharkin



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you guys know the spot. I've got another camera man that's going to be on scene and looking for some day time shots. Plan is to get in the water when someone hooks up and film the fight underwater. anyone able to make it during the day? I'm going to try to get rays tomorrow and tuna and AJ on Friday but it might blow over into saturday as well.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I will do my best to make it out there! Have a southern ray carcass and should have an cownose ray carcass as well but we are stupid and left it outside in the cooler all day... heading to sykes thurs/friday though and will hopefully get some more fresh ray.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> I will do my best to make it out there! Have a southern ray carcass and should have an cownose ray carcass as well but we are stupid and left it outside in the cooler all day... heading to sykes thurs/friday though and will hopefully get some more fresh ray.


By "we" you mean Hayden & Jeff right? Haha.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> you guys know the spot. I've got another camera man that's going to be on scene and looking for some day time shots. Plan is to get in the water when someone hooks up and film the fight underwater. anyone able to make it during the day? I'm going to try to get rays tomorrow and tuna and AJ on Friday but it might blow over into saturday as well.


That's insane. More of a man than I am. Should be some great video.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> That's insane. More of a man than I am. Should be some great video.


they really aren't dangerous, especially while hooked. I'll have to watch out for the leader and line but that's about it. but shhhhh. don't tell anyone else.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> they really aren't dangerous, especially while hooked. I'll have to watch out for the leader and line but that's about it. but shhhhh. don't tell anyone else.


Still nuts. I would NEVER do such a thing. But, that's just me. They may be calm and non-aggressive but Ill keep my feet on the sand. 

I want to try this weekend sometime. Depending on Homework, weather, surf, etc.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I guess somebody has to be the one to brawl the beast.!!! I guess I could be the one doing all the work while you are out having fun with the shark. :whistling: UGLY


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope this happens as I would love to view the footage.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

My 12/0 rod broke last night... this is great.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I would worry more about getting tangled in the leader or main line more than getting bitten. Many times I have seen sharks go east and then quickly back to the west when close to the beach.

Getting tangled up in a wire leader should be a top safety concern for whoever goes in the water. Have a backup person with a pair of good wire cutters very close by. Wish I could join you guys and good luck!
Gary


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

So are you guys going to your spot on pcola beach? If so, I think I may join. I have always wanted to meet you guys in person.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

im not worried about the line. in 5-10ft of water its easy to stay above the fish and keeping yourself on the gulf side rather than the beach side will keep you clear of any line hazard.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

yes its the p'cola spot. i'm going to half hitch to see if they'll replace my rod under warranty. it has a crack under the foot of the 4th guide and cracks when it bends...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

The guy on the camera should post up in a kayak past the second bar and when someone gets a run camera man goes overboard to film!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The guy on the camera should post up in a kayak past the second bar and when someone gets a run camera man goes overboard to film!


Now we're just getting crazy lol.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The guy on the camera should post up in a kayak past the second bar and when someone gets a run camera man goes overboard to film!


thats how i got the idea. Hannah had a 7ft bull on one night and we thought it wrapped up on a trap bouy so i paddled out and traced the line. by the time i got there it wasn't around the rope but i could see it swimming right under me. I didn't have my mask, fins and camera on hand at the time but it would have been some good night footage. I'll do it at night too, but it gets really cold now and i feel like it would be hard to find the shark at night unless i held on and traced the line which would hinder the fight and if it surged i could easily loose the line or hold on too tight and break it. plus if its some kind of record fish, it would be DQ'd since i interfered.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> So are you guys going to your spot on pcola beach? If so, I think I may join. I have always wanted to meet you guys in person.


 Yep! And Come on out Zach. If you need directions to our super top secret spot I will PM you an encrypted message or if you have been paying attention you already know where to go! UGLY


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

James and I are planning on going out there around 2 PM and staying till sunday morning. I have a few blues that would work great for a hook up. Give me a call when ya'll are heading out there and see where i'm at.


----------

